# funny house plan photo



## persephonewillo (Mar 4, 2009)

i came across this yesterday in one of the floor plan books hanging around (i love looking at floor plans).  LOL

can you see it?












if not, here's a closer look:












LOL!!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Mar 4, 2009)

AAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHA. 

McNasty.


----------



## Odette (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## val-x (Mar 4, 2009)

wow interesting lmao u dont see that everyday


----------



## Mabelle (Mar 4, 2009)

somehow, im going to work that into a draft i do one day.

that is a freakin nice bathroom though!


----------



## Hilly (Mar 4, 2009)

Hahaha is he bald?


----------



## laguayaca (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## Brie (Mar 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_somehow, im going to work that into a draft i do one day.

that is a freakin nice bathroom though!_

 

I think it could quite possible be the best master bedroom/en suite walk in robe ever!!!


----------

